# chiles



## chinacats (Aug 6, 2015)

Getting to be that time of year in NC...first of the hotties are in. Anyone else like superhots? :fanning:

Naga Morich:







Trinidad 7-pots (Douglah varietal):


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm breaking out a sweat just looking at those pics.


----------



## daveb (Aug 6, 2015)

Once upon a time, back in the day when phones had cords, I could eat those. Today I can only offer "Don't pick your nose".


----------



## CoqaVin (Aug 6, 2015)

Love me some hot peppers


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah I'm with you chinacats I love the heat.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 6, 2015)

i love heat!! but i dont think i can do those. those are the types of peppers i am practicing for. 

recently had some thai food in which the nice thai lady was apparently trying to kill me. wow. so i KNOW i cant eat a trinidad. i only know a Naga Jolokia..that Naga i've never heard of.

along the same lines, i checked my freezer. my supply of Hatch green chilis is devastated. road trip time!!


----------



## WillC (Aug 6, 2015)

I had a small jungle of Chilli growing upstairs a few years ago, sill have a full tub of frozen Naga, 7pod reds and yellows, yep so I know exactly what you mean, :groucho:


----------



## RobinW (Aug 6, 2015)

Does anyone have cherry pepper seeds that i could buy?
Those red round ones size of a small golf ball? Pretty mild but still a clear chile taste? Common to pickle.

Been looking for a long time, but apparently the name does not translate well. The ones I found in Sweden is nowhere near.

Thanks


----------



## panda (Aug 6, 2015)

how do you enjoy the crazy ones as i cant imagine you can taste anything. i love habaneros/scotch bonnets but their intense heat gets in the way of its wonderful taste!


----------



## chinacats (Aug 6, 2015)

daveb said:


> Once upon a time, back in the day when phones had cords, I could eat those. Today I can only offer "Don't pick your nose".



Or use the bathroom...



boomchakabowwow said:


> recently had some thai food in which the nice thai lady was apparently trying to kill me. wow. so i KNOW i cant eat a trinidad. i only know a Naga Jolokia..that Naga i've never heard of.



Not sure myself...I've grown Bhut Jolokia and Naga Morich which are both similar. I find the Bhut to be a tad hotter but the Naga seems to have a bit more interesting flavor. The Bhut's are from India and the Naga's are from very close by but across the border into Bangladesh (actually all chiles originate in North America).



WillC said:


> I had a small jungle of Chilli growing upstairs a few years ago, sill have a full tub of frozen Naga, 7pod reds and yellows, yep so I know exactly what you mean, :groucho:



The yellow 7-pots are actually one of my favorite hotties (really like Fatali's as well). If you enjoy the reds then you should try the brown--the heat is similar but I find I prefer the brown ones. 

Tried the Carolina Reaper last year (current world record holder which is a cross of 7-pot and Scorpion) and it was just a bit too much. :eek2:



RobinW said:


> Does anyone have cherry pepper seeds that i could buy?
> Those red round ones size of a small golf ball? Pretty mild but still a clear chile taste? Common to pickle.
> 
> Been looking for a long time, but apparently the name does not translate well. The ones I found in Sweden is nowhere near.
> ...



I've got a small library of seeds...let me check and I'll pm if I have some...I do know the peppers you are referring to and enjoy them very much myself.



panda said:


> how do you enjoy the crazy ones as i cant imagine you can taste anything. i love habaneros/scotch bonnets but their intense heat gets in the way of its wonderful taste!



These are all a bit hotter than Scotch Bonnets or Habaneros but I enjoy them as well. Orange habaneros have a bit too much of a citrus taste for me so I usually go for the red ones. It's quite the manner in which you use them...for instance the 7-pot is named as such supposedly because you can flavor 7 pots of stew with one pepper--and that sounds about right. I use them in numerous dishes and as long as the proportion is right they really add some interesting depth to a dish.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 6, 2015)

The heat is intense and insane, but IMO all the super-hot peppers do have very different flavors. I can only describe it as flowery/floral. 
I love the heat, especially the buzz you get when all those endorphins are released. The Carolina Reaper has been my favorite so far, do still love the Trinidad Scorpion and the Ghost though!


----------



## chinacats (Aug 6, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> The heat is intense and insane, but IMO all the super-hot peppers do have very different flavors. I can only describe it as flowery/floral.
> I love the heat, especially the buzz you get when all those endorphins are released. The Carolina Reaper has been my favorite so far, do still love the Trinidad Scorpion and the Ghost though!



You are totally correct about the floral qualities of these. As to the Reapers, I've got some dried ones that I'll pass along...yikes! :scared4:


----------



## Anton (Aug 6, 2015)

gotta love the tingle 

I've tried these and I keep going back to my habanero, just the flavor i like cooking with


----------



## fimbulvetr (Aug 6, 2015)

Growing Fataliis this year, which I adore for their super flowery, habanero-like flavor. Also growing Carolina Reapers, but none has ripened yet. I have to admit, I'm a little apprehensive.

Also growing shishitos, which are just awesome.


----------

